# shows in essex??



## kevinsampson (Oct 22, 2008)

is there going to be any show in the essex area?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

kevinsampson said:


> is there going to be any show in the essex area?


EHS show in Norfolk on the 8th July, only about 1 and a quarter hour drive away.


----------



## dreamlandreptiles (Jun 7, 2013)

There was one in Brentwood a few years ago I think, I havent seen any for this year as of yet.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Caz said:


> EHS show in Norfolk on the *7th* July, only about 1 and a quarter hour drive away.


:gasp::blush:


----------

